# Montageanleitung aller Ruten für Prüfung?



## Bunnyhunter (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
gibts es so was wie eine Zusammenbauanleitung für die 10 Ruten zur Prüfung?
ich google mich doof und finde nichts!

Gruss

Bunny


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Montageanleitung aller Ruten für Prüfung?*

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Praktisch-Pruefung/Praktische-Pruefung.html


----------



## Bunnyhunter (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Montageanleitung aller Ruten für Prüfung?*

Hi,
ich suche das mehr als Zeichnung!wie alles montiert wird und in welcher Reihenfolge alles ran muss und die dazugehörigen Knoten zu jeder Rute!
Trotzdem danke.

mfg

Bunny


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Montageanleitung aller Ruten für Prüfung?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402

Steht alles im ersten Post.


----------

